

Zynga sues Kobojo over ville suffix - jbevain
http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/05/zynga-sues-kobojo-over-pyramidville-name/

======
Lockyy
Honestly, I think calling your game <x>-ville with Zynga around is just asking
for trouble. It's not like the Notch Scrolls trademark issue where it's a bit
iffy as to whether it is misleading. Using ville as a suffix right now really
is going to confuse people.

However, 3x the profits realised from the game? Seriously? That's kind of over
the top.

Oh, and having just read into the actual document from Zynga they show a
comparison of the Logo Kobojo is using for Pyramidville. There is no way this
isn't intentionally trying to mislead people.

~~~
scarmig
Totally. There are so many people out there ripping off things from Zynga.
Hell, even municipalities like Jacksonville and TV shows like Smallville are
trying to take advantage of the Zynga brand.

It's simply disgusting when a company tries to rip off another like this.

~~~
Lockyy
Your just being facetious and you know it.

This company is clearly trying to piggy back off of the success of the Ville
game series, their art for the advert as shown in the article is clearly
trying to imitate Zynga's art.

Although the other commenter does make a good point that it is rather
hypocritical...

------
chucknelson
Yep, just take a look at the logo comparison in the scribd document -
definitely no questions on if Zynga should be doing this or not (they should).
It's one questionable-ethics company suing another questionable-ethics
company, nothing to see here!

